# Watercooling AIO pump speed on a curve ?



## Asryan (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi,

I have an Eisbaer LT 360 which performs well. Though, at 100% i can hear the pump buzzing a bit, not a lot but since my rig is pretty silent, I find it annoying. 

I read somewhere, I don't remember where that AIO pumps were supposed to run 100%...

In the bios, i set up a curve for the pump. Now, untill 45c, it rune at 75% and then goes up to 100% at 50c

Will that somehow hurt the AIO ?

Thanks


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2018)

Asryan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Eisbaer LT 360 which performs well. Though, at 100% i can hear the pump buzzing a bit, not a lot but since my rig is pretty silent, I find it annoying.
> 
> ...


No as long as it’s not effecting your cooling  performance there’s no reason you can’t slow it down if it has the means to do so.


----------



## Asryan (Nov 9, 2018)

So i can make a custom curve with lower speed on idle and higher on heavy tasks / gaming?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2018)

Asryan said:


> So i can make a custom curve with lower speed on idle and higher on heavy tasks / gaming?


If the pump is allowing you to chage the RPM there’s no reason you can’t. Mine runs top speed all the time with no means to slow it down. I know some If the earlier AIOs had knobs right on the pump to adjust the speed. If you can control via the BIOS all the better.


----------



## Asryan (Nov 9, 2018)

I did it via the bios since it's plug on the cpu fan


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 9, 2018)

Asryan said:


> I did it via the bios since it's plug on the cpu fan


If it can be controlled that way no reason not too.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 10, 2018)

I generally control pump speed via the Motherboard utility.  In this build it's FanXpert which is part of the Asus utility 

Channel 0
CPU Fan Header  => Pump No. 1
CPU Opt Header => Pump No. 2

Channel 1
CHA_1  Header => Fan PCB No. 1 => (6) 140mm Fans on 3 x 140mm 45mm Radiator

Channel 2
CHA_2  Header => Fan PCB No. 2 => (4) 140mm Fans on 2 x 140mm 60mm Radiator

Channel 3
CHA_3  Header => Fan PCB No. 3 =>(6) 140mm Case Fans


----------

